# SIGH - quilting frames?



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

OK - it looks as though I am going to have to face the problem of a quilting frame, in order to do this. I have run out of ideas as to what I can piece that might not need quilting 

So what exactly IS a quilting frame? How big does it need to be? It is possible to have a "fold down" one, or one that can double as somethingn else? I am very short of space here, and not sure how I can fit this in :shrug: 

Any thoughts ?

hoggie


----------



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

www.qsnap.com works well for me.


----------



## Use Less (Nov 8, 2007)

I have a quilting frame that breaks down. I got it at an auction for nothing, since nobody else recognized it. It is just two 2X4's padded and covered with pillow-ticking to pin the quilt sides to, and then two shorter pieces for the ends. It goes together with big C-clamps, and then gets clamped to sawhorses. It is big enough that a large quilt could be layered and stretched out at once, and a group of sewers all stitch at once. Or you can pin one side securely, baste together and roll onto one side piece, then unroll as you work. That gives a frame full-length but not so wide. Seems to me a person working alone could just make a padded frame of a few square feet, do all the stitching for that section, then move on to another area. There are also those huge wooden rings like jumbo embroidery hoops. For a small frame or a hoop, I'd put all the layers on something, like a bed covered with cardboard, and baste first so nothing shifts or stretches. Or you could hire your local Mennonite ladies. Hereabouts there's a group who charge so much a yard of thread, so you pay more for more design work. So beautiful the cost doesn't amount to much. Sue


----------



## Fryegirl (Sep 16, 2006)

I have a large, round 39" frame on a pedestal (the round frame part folds down when not in use) but it costs over 100.00 18 years ago.
I like the q-snap frame but only uise the smaller q-snap frames and quilt with the work in my lap. I would think that the larger, floor frame by q-snap would be good, too if you're looking for a floor frame.


----------



## southrngardngal (Oct 18, 2005)

My aunt gave me her Mom's quilt frames. The four pieces of two by fours that are clamped together when ready to use.

I have used a large embroidery hoop for a quilt frame when working on the smaller size quilts.

sgg-Jan


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

I have a Hinterberg frame made from a kit. http://www.hinterberg.com/easybuildplus.htm
I like it because it does fold up for easy storage, but it's still a big frame and takes up space.
Karen in Indiana


----------



## dragonfly65 (Sep 29, 2002)

My grandmother has made lots and lots of large quilts and all she has ever used is a lap quilting hoop. She used to baste the layers first, but now all she does is pin it with smaller safety pins. Since she hand quilts them all, basting isn't really necessary if you get the layers smooth and pinned well. If you are using a machine you have to be a little more careful. 

I am quilting a queen size quilt on an oval hoop that has a stand that stands on the floor. It may be more inconvenient to move the hoop all the time, but when you don't have the space for a frame there really is no choice.


----------



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

2x4 frame, and 2x2 for the boards for the quilt to wrap around, cost less than 20.00


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Thank you all. That give sme something to be workoing on. A dear friend has just told me he is buying me some woodworking tools for Christmas - well, he asked what I wanted for Christmas so I told him  So I may look at making myself something. Somehow I expected them to be more complicated than that 

Thanks again

hoggie


----------

